# Sauvegarde données iCloud en local : perte info photo



## eliepoint (13 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je tente de récupérer toutes les photos prises avec mon iPhone et que j'ai dans iCloud pour les sauvegarder en local sur mon MBA et DD externe.
J'ai essayé 2 méthodes : 

téléchargements depuis www.icloud.com en plusieurs archives contenant les photos de chaque années voir mois
via Photos avec un glissé déposé
Le problème c'est que le résultats est identique dans les 2 cas: les photos perdent leurs informations. Je me retrouve juste avec des images sans la date et la position GPS de la prise de vue et surtout sans toutes les infos photographique (ouverture, iso...).

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème et si oui savez vous comment je pourrait faire une vraie sauvegarde sans perte d'information? 

Merci d'avance,


----------

